# Magnum Vs Thera Bands



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

From what I have heard not using either I am new to slingshots but I want to get more into it but what bands do you all forum people think are better?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

There are quite a few different thicknesses of Theraband latex exercise bands. I have some black (.015"), Silver (.020"), and Gold (.030"). These are the thickest of the Therabands and the most common for slingshot purposes . Theraband also comes in blue, green, red, yellow and tan but I'm not sure on the thicknesses.

I use the black or silver when shooting butterfly (50"-60"). I think I have seen videos of guys using the blue for butterfly as well.
I like the gold when anchoring at my ear lobe (30"). The gold colored Theraband latex is very similar to the hygenic .030" latex medical bands (sold by Tex). I compared 5/8" strips of Thera-gold and .030" hygenic as sold by Tex and with a 28" draw I got the same velocity with 5/16" steel. This isn't a conclusive test and doesn't indicate what would happen at longer draw lengths or with heavier ammo.

I have also tried .050" latex and liked the way it felt and shot.

I'm not familiar with "Magnum" brand bands. Are these a type of exercise band or a name for a particular cut that someone uses for a latex medical band? I think some one on the forum tried "Gold's Gym" bands that were sold at WalMart but I can't remember how they performed.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey northerner the magnum bands are what Tex shooter sells I believe. If u look at pfshooter he talks about magnum bands and I think he said he got them from Tex shooter and I think that is called mil spec latex if I remember correctly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Slinger,

I found the posting your are referring to. It looks like Bill no longer sells the "Magnum" bands but he has several other cuts of Hygenic latex that he sells (Light, Field, Express).
Check #5 at http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9979-magnum-bands/page__fromsearch__1

Bill says his bands are "mil spec 100% latex from Hygenic". The "Magnum" title seems to refer to a band measurement that Bill once cut from the Hygenic latex.
Check #7 at http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9309-tex-shooter-bands-are-so-fast-and-hard-hitting/page__fromsearch__1

I guess the original poster could have asked "*Hygenic Medical Latex vs Hygenic Theraband*" (Medical grade latex vs Therapy exercise bands). Both are latex from Hygenic Corporation but Theraband has color added for easy identification. Theraband is also cut into convenient widths for therapy/exercise purposes.

Theraband is actually a division of The Hygenic Corporation. If you check the two web sights you will notice that even the address and contact number are the same. http://www.hygenic.com/ and http://www.thera-band.com/

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Northerner explained it better than I could have. Good job my friend.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I still make magnum bands, just not magnum assemblies. The difference between mil. spec. latex that I sell and Thera-band gold is the mil. spec. has no color or additives. They are both made by Hygenic. I started selling Latex so I could control the way it is stored before using. I keep mine in a refrigerator. The reason that you don't see more individuals selling it is the minimum order size and a place to store a whole roll cold. I use about 2 rolls a year! -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I better start putting my bands in the Freezer.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't recommend freezing them as they are a live protein! Just keep them cold. -- Tex


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Bill,

Which cut do you call your "Magnum" band? I'm guessing the bottom one but possibly you have a forth cut that you haven't listed.

Latex Flat Tapered Bands (inches)
7/16 x 11/16 x 10 1/2 x .030 -------------------------- 50 cents each
1/2 x 3/4 x 10 1/2 x .030------------------------------- 55 cents each
9/16 x 7/8 x 10.5 x .030----------------------------------70 cents each
Cheers,
Northerner


----------

